
Resources available to co-working spaces during Covid-19 - paulineroussel
https://blog.coworkies.com/covid-19-and-coworking-useful-resources-globally/
======
dhosek
I would think that people should be avoiding co-working spaces just as much as
they're avoiding traditional offices. I know that the local co-working spaces
here (Chicago) are all closed.

~~~
paulineroussel
Thanks for your comment dhosek! Indeed most of the coworking spaces are closed
but in certain regions of the world (like Sweden or even Germany) the
government did not instruct them to close so some of them still operate with a
change in their policy (for instance shorter working hours, reinforcing their
cleaning policy, handing over hand sanitizer to members, etc...)

~~~
vikramkr
Even if the government hasn't ordered them closed, it might be worth avoiding
them as an individual. Especially if your government is one that hasn't been
super on point with responding to the pandemic (so maybe not germany so much
since they seem to be doing a reasonable ok job compared to some other areas).
If there's significant undertesting etc in your area, the government will not
have a full enough picture of the situation to be making accurate
reccomendations about what should be open and closed.

~~~
paulineroussel
Agreed! Most coworking spaces who remained open do not do any events, nor do
they let visitors come in. In most cases, the space is strictly accessible to
members who need to come to let's say pick up their mail.

Also, the purpose of the article is for coworking spaces and their members to
find financial and helpful resources in their region as most of them are
closed and see members resigning.

------
animalnewbie
> WHO most reliable

WHO, presumably under China's pressure, discarded Taiwan's findings in
December that this was human to human transmissible. Also they have a tweet in
January saying the opposite. At this point WHOs reputation is same as that of
OPCW.

~~~
inchevd
What's OPCW? And how is it relevant to the financial resources available to
companies and freelancers?

